# NEW Falken Azenis RT-615K



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

*FALKEN AZENIS RT-615K*
UTQG: 200A,A (All Sizes)

Click here for: *Sizes, Specs, and Pricing on the Azenis RT-615K*

Additional specs can be found *HERE*


*PRESS RELEASE* 11/6/09

Falken Tire is proud to announce the launch of the new Azenis RT615-K. While the original RT615 proved to be a dominant force in the DOT approved and truly street functional competition tire category, we’ve decided to make it even better. The K in the new RT615-K can have many meanings but none describe the second generation 615 better than KAIZEN. By definition, this Japanese word means "continuous improvement" which precisely describes the newest edition to the Azenis lineup. Visually, nearly identical to its predecessor, the subtle K on the sidewall is the only tell tale sign of what lies within its completely revised tread compound.    


*TECHNOLOGY*

- NEW & IMPROVED TREAD COMPOUND that effectively maintains grip as tire tempuratures increase 

- MASSIVE SPORT SIDE SHOULDER BLOCKS deliver motorsports level grip and unsurpassed durability 

- THREE HIGH VOID/LOW TURBULENCE GROOVES increase maximum wet weather speeds and by reducing hydroplaning tendencies 

- SOLID CENTER RIB significantly reduces wheel spin by reducing contact patch void ratio under heavy acceleration 

- OPTIMIZED AQUA TUSK POSITIONING reduces tread squirm while delivering flagship wet grip


With an advanced motorsports-grade compound, grip remains strong as tire temps rise. This allows for increased entry and exit speeds on the track, resulting in improved lap times, as well as better handling and control on city streets and freeways.

In addition, the special 8/32nd molded tread design reduces the new tire’s tread squirm while providing efficient mileage for street use, and a solid center rib significantly reduces wheel spin by trimming the contact patch void ratio under heavy acceleration.

Even with an 8% reduction in unsprung tire weight, the Azenis RT-615K performs well in the wet, with optimized aqua tusk positioning that allows better tread adhesion as it delivers ample wet grip performance. Accordingly, wet weather speeds can be achieved and maintained as potential hydroplaning tendencies are reduced.

Falken’s engineers recognized the tremendous demands placed on the Azenis RT-615K, so the focus continues on strengthening its versatility and multiple capabilities to deliver the strongest performance tire for street and track conditions.


*REVIEWS*

Customer Reviews

Tyler McQuarrie Tire Test: Falken Azenis RT615 VS. “NEW” RT 615K

Video Comparison: RT615 VS NEW RT615K





*MEDIA*



If you are running the Falken Azenis RT615-K, post your review here along with a picture or two. We, as well as Falken, would love to read them.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I want to take a minute to thank Joey at extension 51869. Everyone should ask for him when they call. I needed four of the old style in the end of April in 265/35/18( yeah it handles!) and the original salesman i talked to said they had three and there were no more left in the country!:rofl: So i did what anyone would do and called Falken direct. Found out they had a bunch in that size but do not sell to the public but would gladly send one to Discount so i could get my four. I called back, got Joey, explained the situation and got four coming to me. Discount has the best deals and Joey is the man!


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Thank you for your support 06gtoin216! I'll pass this along to Joey for you.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Bump, Video added to OP.


----------

